# Bizzare Signs



## lemon_meringue (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok, so it's not MA releated, but these are some of my favourite real signs from around the world:






One too many could make you see double...






Strange but true






     Clear enough for ya?







                                           Why ducks should learn to read






                                                                         Just so you know...







You see, this is why I don't drive.







                   Hazards on the highway of life


Has anyone got any more?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 31, 2008)

Many fine chortles elicited, gentlemen.  My thanks for unwinding my work-day nerves :tup:.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## terryl965 (Jul 31, 2008)

Those are great


----------



## stickarts (Jul 31, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## jkembry (Jul 31, 2008)

With that....time to go home for the evening.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Lynne (Aug 1, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


>


 
We ladies have been known to hover like helicopters.  I refuse to sit on a toilet seat.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 1, 2008)

Not the same without pics, but while were travelling in Virginia we saw a hilarious sign.  There was a gas station with a Burger King restaurant and down the road was a Dairy Queen.  There was a huge sign that read, "Would you rather be served by a queen with class or a king with gas?"  We took a picture of it. I'll see if I can find it.

Then, there is Jim the entrepeneur in a little town close by.  There was a sign that said, "Jim's Chicken BBQ" at the top.  Underneath it said, "Septic Service."  Heee...Jim's Chicken BBQ and Septic Service.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Not the same without pics, but while were travelling in Virginia we saw a hilarious sign. There was a gas station with a Burger King restaurant and down the road was a Dairy Queen. There was a huge sign that read, "Would you rather be served by a queen with class or a king with gas?" We took a picture of it. I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> Then, there is Jim the entrepeneur in a little town close by. There was a sign that said, "Jim's Chicken BBQ" at the top. Underneath it said, "Septic Service." Heee...Jim's Chicken BBQ and Septic Service.


 
Also I do not have pictures but once on Cape Cod I saw a sign that said

Don't even 
Think of
Parking here

And near my office there use to be a small strip mall that had all the business listed on a sign in front

Marriage Service
Guns and Ammo
Wine and Liquor
Law Offices of&#8230;.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2008)

Some signs... well they go without saying.  
I knew I was saving up those pics for a reason... :lol:


----------



## Lynne (Aug 1, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Also I do not have pictures but once on Cape Cod I saw a sign that said
> 
> Don't even
> Think of
> ...


 For some reason, the last four seem to flow together.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

I love the family planning advice!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I love the family planning advice!


Yeah well... some people are into that. 

Pardon the pun.


----------



## zDom (Aug 1, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Also I do not have pictures but once on Cape Cod I saw a sign that said
> 
> Don't even
> Think of
> Parking here



Ya, there is one of those in front of the post office in the county seat 

(lol at many of the pics posted. Laughter is good medicine, so much thanks)


----------



## lemon_meringue (Aug 1, 2008)

>


haha I remember walking past that sign once and I wanted to take a picture of it but didn't have a camera. Oh well, at least someone got it!




MA-Caver said:


> I knew I was saving up those pics for a reason... :lol:



Glad to see I'm not the only one!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 2, 2008)

I should have taken a picture. This clever sign was on a septic service store front when I lived down south. 

"A Straight Flush Beats a Full House Every Time".


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 2, 2008)

The touching wires sign is great.  So just who is supposed to pay the fine if it causes death?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 2, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> I should have taken a picture. This clever sign was on a septic service store front when I lived down south.
> 
> "A Straight Flush Beats a Full House Every Time".


 
That reminds me of the radiator repair shop where I use to live in Massachusetts. They had a sign in front that said

Radiator repair, I nice place to take a leak


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL  now that is a wonderful advertisement


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 2, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> I should have taken a picture. This clever sign was on a septic service store front when I lived down south.
> 
> "A Straight Flush Beats a Full House Every Time".


Heh... I think...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 3, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> That reminds me of the radiator repair shop where I use to live in Massachusetts. They had a sign in front that said
> 
> Radiator repair, I nice place to take a leak



lol! Another good one.  



MA-Caver said:


> Heh... I think...




:boing2:

Where the heck do you find those things Caver? I love 'em!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 3, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> :boing2:
> 
> Where the heck do you find those things Caver? I love 'em!


:idunno: Just cruising around the net and visiting not only U.S. sites but European and Asian sites as well. May not understand the text but pictures are a thousand words.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 3, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> :idunno: Just cruising around the net and visiting not only U.S. sites but European and Asian sites as well. May not understand the text but pictures are a thousand words.



I never find cool stuff like that. But I don't really look for it either. Maybe I need to do a little more fun surfing.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> I never find cool stuff like that. But I don't really look for it either. Maybe I need to do a little more fun surfing.


All work and no play, eh?  Tsk, Tsk, Pam.  You gotta learn to just take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 3, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> All work and no play, eh?  Tsk, Tsk, Pam.  You gotta learn to just take a deep breath and relax.



Yep, I know. Martial Talk is the only *fun* thing I look at online. Occasionally, if I'm _really_ bored, I'll logon to my myspace page and look for a *survey* to do. I'm pathetic.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 3, 2008)

http://engrish.com/image/engrish/nagoya-castle-warning.jpg


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 3, 2008)

That last sign always turns me away dang it!!


----------



## lemon_meringue (Aug 3, 2008)

roflmao :rofl:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 3, 2008)

Climax Coffeee not that I need that or anything.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 3, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Climax Coffee not that I need that or anything.


Uh-huh... (whistles quietly to himself...)


----------



## teekin (Aug 5, 2008)

Climax Coffee! Hmmmmm. Better than a double espresso from Starbucks. I think these would make a fortune on University campuses. 
Lori


----------

